# im still stumped as to how you guys ride wheelies in water!?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

are you basically getting the front end to float? getting some speed first? doing it from a dead stop?? ive tried and maybe its to many big rocks on the bottom or something:thinking:

TEACH ME!!
tell me your secrets...please!?
is it like a sweet spot in the crick with no rocks or something??


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

how much air pressure u running


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

get in the water the deeper the better hit the gas and hold on I put my feet on the back of the rack but you don't have to I only have 5 pounds


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man with a brute you dont even have to try. it's natural for a brute!
seriously. what kinda water u riding in? depth? bottom?

im able to wheelie in mud, creeks, dry land. 
as long as the water is top of tire depth it should be effortless.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

check this out


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres mine doing it by itself 

atv vids :: MOV01751.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

deep water and Gas on it!! don't tell everyone my secret though! lol (it is a litle tougher with the 32's though)


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

oh one more thing if you can do it in 2 wheel drive way easier


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0179.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: 101_8538.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL Oh yeah, 2WD is wayyyyy easier!! LOL


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hell if you get fender deep or so your front end should be floatin anyway


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is one in the snack shack strip at red creek. All you need is some water and throttle.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

You have a Brute, just come to a stop and stand on it. They don't need any water if there's something for the tires to get a hold of. Large rocks could make it more difficult


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> here is one in the snack shack strip at red creek. All you need is some water and throttle.


I know that hole....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, grapefruit sized or bigger loose rocks will hurt you a bit. i had a hard time playin in a couple spots last weekend. big chunky rocks. i'd nail it and just hear 'em flyin up goin clunch chunk clank on my frame and arms and shafts and axles =/


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I know that hole....
> 
> 
> YouTube - Red Creek Muddin


they filled it in recently it aint that deep anymore. but it was still fun. i was trying to get my video up from twin ponds but couldnt get it to work.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Just lean back and thumb it. I will say it water wheelied easier with the laws than the lites. With the lites it just blows the tires loose when I gas it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah my 589s just spin like crazy (obviously designed for a 400) when i dump the throttle now that i have the moose mod. so i need somethin more aggressive i guess but back to the topic I use the same method as everyone else ...Lean back and pin it:haha:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

what the.......!!! i feel dumb....maybe it was the stock bald dunFLOPS spinning?? huh..i havent tried it with the new digs yet.. there are some big rocks though, grapefruit size and up...up to a basketball? just round as a basketball not height.

thats what it thought to myself...this thing is an animal...i should be able to do this easily...it may be that im kinda paranoid of injecting water to.

and i run 5LBS of air in the tires.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

oh yeah the dunflops were killing you for sure !! get ready for it dont let it throw you off :haha: mine got me 1st hole i ever hit on the 650:haha: was ridin along real slow and pinned it .....next thing i knew i was being pulled through the mud with both hands on the handle bars:haha: traction is wonderful


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

im rode water wheelies with my stock dunflops


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I didnt say it wasnt possible , just much eaiser with aggressive tires


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya. true. plus i was in rack deep water to lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

well, Yall better be ready for the pics then... next time i go riding im getting them.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

kk b waitin


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

put it in low and give it hell


----------

